# Log below Stealth Put-in on the Numbers.



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

Thanks Ed. This is great info for paddlers in the Ark Valley.


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

still there?


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

What do you mean stealth put-in...I always put-in at the numbers launch site as we are supposed to do (cough cough). You mean the LOWER lower pine creek put-in


----------



## Ed Hansen (Oct 12, 2003)

gannon_w said:


> What do you mean stealth put-in...I always put-in at the numbers launch site as we are supposed to do (cough cough). You mean the LOWER lower pine creek put-in


To quote Frank Herbert's _Dune_: ".....I did not say this. I am not here." :razz:

..... I haven't been up there to run that section again since that trip. Hopefully other boaters can keep keep an open eye and post regarding any movement, or lack of.


----------

